# Miss Poison Ivy at 15 Months



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thankfully I still have one left. Here are a few shots of Ivy on our lunchtime walk today. She's 15 months old and weighing in at 41lbs.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol she looks likes she's whistling ........ What a beauty .... Your photos are always a pleasure to view thank you for taking the time to share


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

She's beautiful Elvis thanks for sharing the pics  Hope you and your family are doing well.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

All that back talk huh? lol she looks great!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She sure is a talkative one it looks lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lolz it seems like she's always in a talkative mood when you're taking pics  i just love her!!


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

she is beautiful hope i can get my pup looking that great.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww she's looking great  How fast they grow up. Great pics


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Stunning! She is a very beautiful girl!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Gawd she is a beautiful girl. Really Stunning . I always love looking at pictures of this girl.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

vocal lil thing huh?  she's beautiful. love her pics. ty for sharin!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

She badas$$... I really like her a good package; I really like the buckskin brindle that is faded to almost be like the spots on a black panther, shimmer in the light.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

VERY pretty girl!


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

wow... beautiful dog............ best looking female dog around here....


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking nice, can't wait till she is done growing. Is shefixed?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hahaha that last pic was great


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought I had already came here and stated how much I love looking at her photos. Well now I have. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

very pretty girl... awesome coloring!


----------

